# Need to Upgrade my Haunt Lighting



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Forum Peeps! I need to upgrad my lighting this year, in the past I've just used a few spot lights and battery powered lights to light my haunt. This year I would love to have dedicated LED type lights so that I can light my entire graveyard and leave it lit the whole month of October. Usually I just light it the night before Halloween and then add all my animatronic props on Halloween night. I need something that will be weatherproof and that will provide different colors for different areas. Any suggestions?
2014 4 by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm. I guess depending upon your neighborhood's "honesty", you can put out lights out, but they would need to be ones made for outdoor use. The reason I mention "honesty" is that the nicer the lights, the more likely they are to "grow legs" if they are left out in your yard that whole time. You may find a compromise in putting out lights in marked spots just before dusk, and then collecting them before you close up for the night.
You might consider using solar powered lights that are made for your garden or lawn. They're made to be out doors, and can be gotten cheaply with careful shopping.
You can get more specialized lights for effects, but most are not made to be out in the weather/rain/snow.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

There are certainly a lot of options out there to consider...

- Do you already have fixtures you want to use and just need screw-in bulbs for lighting?

- Do you want single color bulbs for each fixture, or multi color bulbs?

- Do you want to run the system off 120 volt power or drop down to 12V?

- Do you want to use pre-made fixtures or make your own?

- Do you need any 'active' control or programability? eg - brighten/dim lights, flicker, change colors, etc

You could do any or all of these options, and probably several I left out!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

corey872 said:


> There are certainly a lot of options out there to consider...
> 
> - Do you already have fixtures you want to use and just need screw-in bulbs for lighting?
> 
> ...


Thanks corey872, there is a lot to consider, I agree. I am thinking of trying the low voltage lights, like the kind people use for outdoor landscaping. I found some on Amazon that I have ordered. I am going to try those and see how they work. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z7WQGZ1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
In reading about them they check all the boxes, they are low voltage, I can change the color, they are waterproof and can be left out through the whole month of October. If I don't like them, I can always send them back, but I really want to light up my yard and the different colors will help set the right mood. I can change the color of each light with the remote, so I can play with the colors to see what looks the best. I am guilty, every year, of waiting until the day of set up to worry about lighting. I want to have my whole graveyard lit throughout the month so people who drive by will know, THIS is the house to see come Halloween night. I am planning on adding more sets and probably upgrading the transformer to a 300 watt once I see how they look. If it looks how I want it to, I will decide how many sets I need to get to do the whole yard. I probably will still have an occasional spotlight or two, but I want the bulk of the lighting to be constant for the whole month. Spotlights get so hot and can actually fall over and set the grass/fallen leaves on fire. (we have experienced that in the past)


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

We don't decorate at home for Halloween because all of my props are usually at the Scout Hall being used for the fundraiser - however - to light my wooden Christmas decorations in the yard I have used a combination of solar spotlights and a couple of powered spotlights. I think I go to bed every night worried that I'll wake up in the morning and stuff will be missing. But I guess you just have to chance it and if there is something you really wouldn't want to lose you just bring it in at night. I've never had a spotlight fall over but they do get hot that's for sure. You can get LED spotlights that are as powerful as the old type that don't get so hot. I haven't found any with coloured lenses but I am sure you would be able to buy them somewhere.

You are obviously planning to go ahead then?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Yes, the low voltage lights came in on Friday so I am playing with those to see how they do. I just want to have everything lit during the month of October. My front yard Is fenced with a decrepit Halloween fence which may not prevent things from being stolen, but it should deter it. We installed security cameras a few years ago, so I feel pretty good about my props, lighting, etc.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Please keep us informed on your opinion of your new lights!! I looked at the link you provided and via the pix shown, they do a great job of lighting an area...but often times those pix are better than the actual light shows. I bought LED's and they do ok, but I too am looking for the big light effect as shown in the photos. Thanks and best of luck.


----------



## Nifkit (Jul 2, 2016)

Pumpkin!!!! How do they look? I'm hangin in suspense!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Nifkit said:


> Pumpkin!!!! How do they look? I'm hangin in suspense!!!


I live in North Carolina, so this is hurricane season for us...we just had a storm go through, so my priorities have been at batting down things and clean up. I will try to work on it next weekend. They look pretty promising.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

> I want to have my whole graveyard lit throughout the month so people who drive by will know, THIS is the house to see come Halloween night


I live in California, and based on pictures of your past displays, I want to come see your house! :jol:

Hope the weather hasn't been too bad for you!

I too would like to hear your review of the new lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Hope the storm clouds have passed and you’re onto the fun stuff now.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, a review would be great! 
Let us know, please


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I use ilux rgb lights. Waterproof, you can change colors, and even follow music if you want. I got mine from Amazon .


----------

